# Flippinout Scout



## PMSteve (Jul 28, 2013)

Just joined the forum and decided to buy a modern slingshot.

I'm 64 and became intrigued with the modern offerings available now. I haven't "played" with a slingshot since I was a kid.

Boy have things gotten technical since then!

After much consideration, I finally broke down and ordered a Scout (green). I did so because of the many excellent reviews and recommendations here on the forum.

I have to tell you that I'm a bit concerned about the small size of the Scout, but I'm trusting that things will work out for me. I have average sized hands.

I will be using it for plinking when I'm in the field (lots of field to plink in, here in Nevada!) and as an adjunct piece of kit in my survival bag. I'm hoping that after I become accustomed to it, it will become more than just a odd "toy" (yeah, I know - not a toy).

So tell me, those of you who shoot the Scout... do you find the size to be a problem? Do you wish for a larger frame? Maybe a Scout Senior or perhaps an Eagle Scout?

Or... is it just right for your purposes?

Thanks in advance for your replies.

Steve

PS: My handle, PMSteve... I'm a retired *P*ost*M*aster and my name is *Steve*.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Steve. In my opinion. The scout ain't that small. Think you'll be fine.


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Unless your average size hands are larger than average, the Scout will fit you just fine.


----------



## Incomudro (Jan 12, 2012)

When I first got into these non wrist brace slingshots (only less than two years ago) they seamed real small to me too Steve.

Everytime I ordered a new one by a different seller, I was always a bit shocked at how small the slingshots seamed when I opened the package.

You'll adjust to it real soon, you'll see.

As a matter of fact, the Scout is one of the larger slingshots I own.


----------



## SonoftheRepublic (Jul 3, 2011)

Hi Steve. I find the Scout to be a very accurate platform. It comes banded in Over-The-Top (OTT) Style with very nice latex flat bands (about3/4" I believe). I always take the bands off and re-apply them in the Through-The-Forks (TTF) Style, as that is the most accurate for me.

I find this rig perfect for marbles and steel, and can hit very small targets with it at 33' distance.

You can rig it with larger bands or tubes as well to handle just about any ammo you desire.

As others have said, this is not a "small" slingshot by today's standards.

I'm sure you'll enjoy it!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

The size should fit anyone. I'm 6' 2'' and don;t think it needs to be bigger. There is a lot of info about slingshots here but it doesn't change the fact that they are very simple. " Don't over think the slingshot". Just pick it up and start shooting.


----------



## PMSteve (Jul 28, 2013)

Thanks everyone for your replies.

Like I said, the slingshot has changed a lot since I last picked one up. Size being one of the factors - but then, I was a kid when I last shot one - my hands were smaller then!

Can't wait for it to arrive so I can give it a tryout!

Steve


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

flippinout said:


> Unless your average size hands are larger than average, the Scout will fit you just fine.


if thats the case, he can just use it as a pfs.


----------



## Gardengroove (Feb 13, 2012)

When I started slingin' one and a half year ago, I also thought I could never shoot "small slingshots". I had the concern to hit my hand or the slingshot itself, so I started with relatively big frames. Since then my slingshots got consistently smaller. Once you get to know the techniques and settle on one you'll achieve confidence and try smaller frames. As the others already said, the Scout isn't too small. I'd rather say it is a medium sized frame. I have average hands and it fits me perfectly. So far I consider it my most comfortable slingshot when it comes to shooting sessions of 1 hour and more. I have neither had one forkhit nor did I shoot myself. I suggest you should start with relatively "weak" bands or tubes. Try to focus on form, focus and release. Once you got the bug, you can shoot whatever you like and experiment with different band setups etc.

Have a good one,

Simon


----------



## PMSteve (Jul 28, 2013)

Gardengroove said:


> When I started slingin' one and a half year ago, I also thought I could never shoot "small slingshots". I had the concern to hit my hand or the slingshot itself, so I started with relatively big frames. Since then my slingshots got consistently smaller. Once you get to know the techniques and settle on one you'll achieve confidence and try smaller frames. As the others already said, the Scout isn't too small. I'd rather say it is a medium sized frame. I have average hands and it fits me perfectly. So far I consider it my most comfortable slingshot when it comes to shooting sessions of 1 hour and more. I have neither had one forkhit nor did I shoot myself. I suggest you should start with relatively "weak" bands or tubes. Try to focus on form, focus and release. Once you got the bug, you can shoot whatever you like and experiment with different band setups etc.
> 
> Have a good one,
> 
> Simon


Simon, thanks for the reply. Good suggestions!

I'll shoot with the bands that come with the Scout until I get more of an idea what I like and how to get there. I'm already shopping for another SS before the Scout arrives! Is that weird? I've also ordered replacement bands from Nathan.

If anyone wants to see some of the country where I'll be shooting/hiking/wandering, check out my Blog. The current post has some cool scenery. The link:

www.guideforgeezers.blogspot.com

Steve


----------



## ceedub (Apr 22, 2013)

Incomudro said:


> When I first got into these non wrist brace slingshots (only less than two years ago) they seamed real small to me too Steve.
> Everytime I ordered a new one by a different seller, I was always a bit shocked at how small the slingshots seamed when I opened the package.
> 
> You'll adjust to it real soon, you'll see.
> As a matter of fact, the Scout is one of the larger slingshots I own.


I have to agree completely. I always shot wrist rockets and was very surprised to see how low and narrow the scout was. After an afternoon learning curve though I fell in love with it and it also is now one of my larger shooters but is my favorite. It just falls into the hand and I love using it. Fantastic product!


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

I agree with what people are saying about the size. It's not small, really.

And the next person who says slingshots aren't toys, cops a knuckle sandwich


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Hi Steve, welcome to the forum!

I think you will like the Scout, the main thing is to have fun! :wave:

Jim


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

jip welcome to ure new addiction it wont be the last u order !!!! believe me !!! there is no way bak .

with size and form u will find your pot of luck check out the forum and u will see there is no limit.

& try to build on,it`s really worth it.

cheers

nice block


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I am ordering a scout this week I think. I need one.


----------



## ceedub (Apr 22, 2013)

I love my scout, awesome product, might buy me another'n.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Imperial said:


> flippinout said:
> 
> 
> > Unless your average size hands are larger than average, the Scout will fit you just fine.
> ...


LOL @ IMP


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2013)

All Buns Glazing said:


> I agree with what people are saying about the size. It's not small, really.
> 
> And the next person who says slingshots aren't toys, cops a knuckle sandwich


They are not toys. :neener:


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

OldSpookASA said:


> All Buns Glazing said:
> 
> 
> > I agree with what people are saying about the size. It's not small, really.
> ...


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Slingshots are all things to all people....aint it grand.


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

Hey Steve --- How's that Scout working out?????


----------

